# Introduction



## Iamandrewaswell (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Folks, just to introduce myself. My name is Andrew. I currently have 8 mice, down from a lot more. I like different coloured mice (not sure what the correct terms are, so please bear with) such as ginger, black/white Holstein type (like the cow) and long haired mice. I used to have a lot of bi-coloured mice, where the back was one colour, the belly another, like brown with ginger belly, black with white belly, that sort of thing. As they got old though, they died and I have not been able to breed them fast enough to keep those lines going. I have a lot of questions, which I will post to the relevant places here, but wanted to get the intro out of the way first. Looking forward to interesting reading and discussions, and learning a few things too I hope!

Thanks and best wishes
Andrew


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome Andrew.
The cow ones will most likely be pied, the by colours will be tan (ginger/Orange/pale tan) or if truly white (poor tans can look all most white creamy colour) then fox.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

